# this is opera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

here is a article its long. take a look. same poster posted "chest voice". from "this is opera"
https://thisismisteropera.wixsite.c...TqgTskgir6KR52GCbfWj_Nvak58tQVBBzn_qlmMFlWUlY


----------

